# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite L505D - S5992



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys..formated a customers Win7 to XP..since an internet modem wasnt working on win7. all drivers are working ..but i can not find display driver for XP:

AMD M860G with ATI mobility Radeon 4100

please help..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L505D - S5992*

HI,
Can you ID the driver for us.
You may have to use a modded driver.

Please do this
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L505D - S5992*

yo bro...i solved it...what i did was installed only Radeon 4100 or 4200..actually i dont remember but i will post where i got it from once i get home..had bookmarked places where i had downloadd drivers. its now working..

file name was 'TC40075200B' compressed file it was and was in a folder 'display-20091120140000'

wel thanks for attempting...byebye..sometimes u gotta try alternative ways aye..there were no solution to this problem on google....but i solved it...by just trying..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite L505D - S5992*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.
Thanks for letting us know.
Please post the link if you get a chance, it may help others.

Bill


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

download link:

http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/display-20091120140000.zip

here we are...was found here:

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK


----------

